# My Meece



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

I have five (adult) mice: Coal, Soot, Cowlick, Benjy, and Creamsicle. All are petshop mice, but are sweet as can be. Most of the pictures are from when I first brought them home, so if they look a bit scruffy, that's why!

Coal is a Black buck, with white toes and tail-tip.









Soot is, I assume, a sooty RY doe (with a small white mark on her belly). She has a week-old litter by Coal that I'll put pictures of in the litters section.

















Cowlick is a satin longhair Agouti doe, with white on her belly, face, and tail. She just had her litter by Coal yesterday.









Benjy is a satin PEW buck.

























And last but not least, Creamsicle is a RY doe with a white belly, blaze, and the start of a band creeping up her sides (you can't see the "band" in this shot). I found her hiding in the male bin at the store when I got Benjy. Looked like she'd been picked on, but surprisingly turned out not to be pregnant-- though she is now. She should have a litter by Benjy due soon.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, I see Cowlick now, lol, I just commented on your other post. The satin PEWs are both gorgeous and I'm in love with Creamsicle!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'm in love with your mice :love1 Beautiful :love1


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Awww I dont know who I like most!! They are all so precious!!!! Post pics of the bbs!


----------



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks; I think they're rather loverly myself! Pics of the little ones are in the Current Litters section.

I'm wondering whether Soot may be a poor Avy brindle, rather than a RY... Or she could just me molting right now. If Creamsicle and Benjy don't have any yellow pups, I'll know that Creamsicle is really RY and Benjy doesn't carry it, so I can use Benjy to figure out what Soot is. If not, I'll just have to wonder for now. :lol:

*ETA: Also thinking she might be brindle because she's gotten quite pudgy-- at first glance I'd think she's pregnant again, but she was separated from Coal before the pups were born.


----------

